# • swell.gr • VW Polo GTI Nanolex Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello all!

Some days ago we received a VW Polo GTI at the Swell Detail Store for an enhancement detail and for nano protection.
The car was in a pretty good condition, having the usual "spiderweb" problems across most panels.


















On with the measurements :


































Clay :










Some before and after polishing shots.





























































After finishing the polish stage and before protection we took care of the various peripherals.
External trim and rubbers were dressed with Auto Finesse Revive, where as the front mask grilles were cleaned and then dressed with FK#108.
Tires were taken care with Zaino Z16.
Glasses were cleansed with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner and sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.
Exhausts were cleansed with the Britemax twins.

The owner chose nano protection for his car, so the surface had to be totally clean of polish oils.
To ensure that we cleaned it with IPA & then with Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium .
We then applied Nanolex Premium & Alloy Sealant to protect this beautiful Polo.

You can see the final result in the following pictures :































































































































Thanks for reading this!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice job, as always!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mike


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Love that car


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike like the Gti great finish and love the wheels


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Cracking finish mate! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates :thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Very Nice, I Wish I saved More And Bought The GTI.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice job


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well done my good friend..Top work as always


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning work once more buddy..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, nice finish :thumb:.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice work like the car


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work mike


----------



## Gearbox (Nov 20, 2012)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job Mike:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Do like the polo gti - great work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Nice job Mike:thumb:


Thanks Matevz 



WHIZZER said:


> Do like the polo gti - great work


Thanks Bill


----------

